# New to IMF and new to aas



## Jdubfrost (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys new to IMF and aas but not to bodybuilding. Been searching for a good forum to join and like what I've read on this one. 

I'm 26, 5-10, 191 lbs and I've been lifting 8 years. Just started my first cycle (test e 600 ew for 15 weeks). I'm in the middle of the 3rd week and loving the pumps. My goal is to break 200 lb. I'm  excited to have an account here to learn more. Thank you in advanced for reading this.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice to have you


----------



## brazey (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## sneedham (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome bro..you should easily break the 200# mark...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## Jdubfrost (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Airbornejonny18b (Aug 18, 2014)

Jdubfrost said:


> Hey guys new to IMF and aas but not to bodybuilding. Been searching for a good forum to join and like what I've read on this one.
> 
> I'm 26, 5-10, 191 lbs and I've been lifting 8 years. Just started my first cycle (test e 600 ew for 15 weeks). I'm in the middle of the 3rd week and loving the pumps. My goal is to break 200 lb. I'm  excited to have an account here to learn more. Thank you in advanced for reading this.



you wanna get over that 200peak, its ALL DIET... eat clean and train dirty and it will come fast, believe me, it will. 
check out my log in UNCLE Zs sponsor section. im not saying use him or whoever, but if ya want a good log to read, check my new one, and my old one. 

jon


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Jdubfrost (Aug 19, 2014)

Eating and working out are some of my favorite things so not a problem


----------



## blergs. (Aug 19, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 20, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Jdubfrost (Aug 27, 2014)

Just passed 200 lb. I'm at 202 just coming to the end of week 4!


----------



## SheriV (Aug 27, 2014)

welcome to IMF and welcome and AAS


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Jdubfrost (Oct 29, 2014)

So guys my cycle is over and I've been on pct for a week now. Lost water bloat and I'm a little over 205. Still have strength and look really good. I also feel great too but that could be from the ghrp 2 and mod grf 1-29 and gw. Overall happy with the results.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats on reaching your goal bro


----------



## Jdubfrost (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank bro I think I would of gained more but I dieted the last for weeks of my cycle to shred up a little without losing muscle.


----------



## ffrog (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

